# Homemade Tendskin Recipe



## MACGoddess (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey guys... I found a recipe for basically a knock-off for TendSkin. If you don't know about this product, it is amazing in dealing with ingrown hairs on the body...

*What you need:*

Uncoated aspirin

70% alcohol

Witch Hazel

A measuring cup/bottle

2 bottles used to shake mixtures

1 8oz or more bottle/container to keep finished product

*What you do:*

1. Pour 5.5oz of 70% alcohol into one bottle.

2. Drop 18 uncoated aspirins into the alcohol. Cap bottle and shake.

3. Pour 2.5oz of witch hazel into the second bottle.

4. Drop 8 uncoated aspirins into the witch hazel. Cap bottle and shake.

5. Wait awhile (30 minutes to a whole day) for the aspirins to dissolve in the liquids. Shake periodically to help dissolve aspirin and mix. NOTE: not all of the aspirin will dissolve. Thatâ€™s ok- some of it never will.

6. Now combine both the alcohol and witch hazel mixtures together into one bottle. Make sure you shake it up before you pour them out so you also get the aspirin residue into the new bottle.

This last bottle is your Tendskin! Use 1-2 a day. Reduce usage if you experience dryness or flaking or irritation. DO NOT USE IF YOU ARE ALLERGIC TO ASPIRIN. Make sure you shake it well before each use.



Some great uses for Tendskin:

Acne

Boils

Ingrown Hairs

Razor Burn

Exfoliation

Remove self tanner

Toner

After any hair removal

I use it twice a day on my face after cleansing to make sure I have removed all makeup and to prevent breakouts. Since the acetylsalicylate is actually a mild exfoliant, it leaves my skin super soft. I also use it to prevent razor burn in various places.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 28, 2006)

oooh that's great Leila! thanks for posting, i wanted to try Tendskin and never got around to trying it.:icon_bigg


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

i need to show this to a lady at my work. she always gets ingrown hairs and complains! now she wont have an excuse! =]


----------



## ben (Jan 29, 2006)

have you actually tried this??

i used to use tendskin but it's no longer available in canada : (

a few weeks ago i suffered through a horible post tramaic brazillian episode.

i made an "asprin mask" with just water and asprin and it worked wonders. i think that i'll try this recipe next time, thanks : )


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool! that will be easy to make.:icon_bigg


----------



## babyuv3 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe. I will definitely use it.


----------



## Leah1204 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks so much, shipping to Canada is insane for this stuff. I already tried the recipe, works like a charm.


----------



## ObserveInquire (Jun 19, 2011)

Will the aspirin harm me? I'm 15 years old and I heard that if you take aspirin I could be risking a neurological disorder.


----------



## CeciCola (Aug 9, 2012)

I apply this formula as soon as I feel I'm getting a cold sore with a cotton swab, works.


----------

